# My MR-suspension has gone "soft"...



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I took the car to the first oil-service yesterday (don't want to wait too long for the first one). I also asked them to fix a few minor things - like the ratling seatbelt lock (which they now have manage to fix very well on second try), and have the doorhinges lubricated (they had started to "creak").

I also thought that the rear suspension was a bit hard, but presumed this is what it's supposed to be. But lately I have heard a little "creak" noice from the left rear side when driving over uneven tracks, so I asked them to check this out also - in case it could be a problem with the rear bushing (or sleeve? Don't know whats the right word in english....).

When I picked up the car the service manager told me that everything was fixed and the car was good as new. Then he looked down and said pretty embarressed "we also found out what was causing the noice from the rear. It was the transport safty mechanism - which had not been removed from both rear suspensions / springs. It has not caused any kind of damage or wear, but I do think you will find your ride a bit more soft now"...... 

Which is true  But the "funny" thing is that it's just a bit softer and more confortable on bumpy roads when I drive with the MR in comfort mode - and that's a good thing. When I set it in "sport" and drive more active, I don't realy feel any differens at all - and that is also a good thing :wink:

But thinking about the trip I had to Germany, when I drove at 270 km/h on autobahn (remaped :wink: ) and several laps on Nurburgring with the transport safty mechanism attached - that makes me feel a bit uncomfortable  How could this have effected the handling, if I came close to "loosing it".... :?:

So for those of you that think your suspension is a bit hard at the rear - you know what to check for... :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

If it's the spacer block they are talking about which sits between the coils of the spring, how was it missed and how come no one noticed it earlier? The car looks like it's jacked up with them in? Plus, how come the fronts were removed the rears not? :?

I would imagine that the rear would be much more stable now, with the "safety" mechanism removed.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> If it's the spacer block they are talking about which sits between the coils of the spring, how was it missed and how come no one noticed it earlier? The car looks like it's jacked up with them in? Plus, how come the fronts were removed the rears not? :?
> 
> I would imagine that the rear would be much more stable now, with the "safety" mechanism removed.


It must be the spacer block he was refering to. As for why only the front ones where removed and not the rear, he could not say. In Norway (at least for those who goes to the dealers in Oslo) this is done by the importer at the docks before the cars are shipped to the dealers. But the service manager was most embarressed that they (the dealer) had not discovered it.

As I said, when MR in sportsmode driving a bit hard, I don't realy feel any difference. It is a distinct difference when driving slow in comfortmode, but that is more related to comfort than stable/unstable.

Regarding the looks, it is not many TT's in Norway, so I have not had anyone else to compare to.

Below are two pics from the trip to Germany. On one of them it does look a bit jacked up, but that might be because of the angle of the picture? On the other one (directly from the side) it looks kind of "normal" - does't it?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The second pic looks normal - the first is odd, but I'm sure it's just the angle of the photo / slope of the ground. Not sure what the dealer is referring to. But clearly it must have made a difference if now comfort mode is soft.

Comfort mode in mine is a lot softer (less controlled) than sports mode, and quite wallowy going over speed bumps etc. So I would not be surprised if it now feels a bit odd.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> The second pic looks normal - the first is odd, but I'm sure it's just the angle of the photo / slope of the ground. Not sure what the dealer is referring to. But clearly it must have made a difference if now comfort mode is soft.
> 
> Comfort mode in mine is a lot softer (less controlled) than sports mode, and quite wallowy going over speed bumps etc. So I would not be surprised if it now feels a bit odd.


I had to phone the dealer to check if it was the spacer block, and yes - he could confirm that. He also said that the spacer block is first of all to get the ridehight a little bit up, so that the car should clear the ramps when transported on and off different transport carriers.

On the TT this does not change much in "standstill", but it can effect ground clearence if the suspensions get some extra load (bumps etc). And it will effect comfort in comfortmode when on a bit bumpy roads.

Handlingwise it will be a bit like putting on stiffer springs with shorter travel.


----------



## stephan (Jul 25, 2007)

In SA it is the dealers that remove the spacers, and you can't really mis them, they are painted neon orange, I was very dissapointed when I first saw the car, I thought that I had made a big mistake choosing the 18" sins they looked small in that big wheel arches and as you said before the car does look "jacked up", fortunately the dealer told me about the spacers, I can see how this will be a dangerous when left on the car.


----------



## tostada (Feb 25, 2007)

Arne said:


> Then he looked down and said pretty embarressed "we also found out what was causing the noice from the rear. It was the transport safty mechanism - which had not been removed from both rear suspensions / springs. It has not caused any kind of damage or wear, but I do think you will find your ride a bit more soft now"......
> 
> How could this have effected the handling, if I came close to "loosing it".... :?:
> 
> So for those of you that think your suspension is a bit hard at the rear - you know what to check for... :wink:


I know all to well about this problem. I had a 03 TT that I felt had a worse ride then my 00. I spoke to my dealer multiple times and was told it was normal for the 18" wheels. 50,000 miles later I had it in to a new dealer for it's last "audi care" service. As they were replacing the brakes, they found the blocks still installed in the front suspension!!!

How the original dealer missed this is beyond me. My new 08 TT had orange blocks with long orange streamers hanging off of them. How could someone miss that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Is it easy to see them (i mean will i see them without lifting a car?)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ROFL !!!

Till so far my respect for "Arne the driver"... (just kidding) :wink:

How on earth could you miss this? :lol: :wink:

I think a car with transport-spacers drives like shit.
Way too hard in the back, and also very dangerous in fast corners.
Can't imagine that you didn't noticed that, because the car will break out very quick. oversteer, oversteer......all the way. :wink:

But hey, at least your back-dampers are like new after all those months :lol:

Sorry Arne, i don't laugh at you , it's just a nice story.....didn't expect that from you, specialy you changed both back wheels from wintertyres to summertyres.
Who ever did that, he had done with his eyes closed 8)

I will post a picture from the original transport-spacers which are on the MK2.....because i have them at home.....don't ask why i have them..... :lol: :wink:

Pic's will follow....as soon as possible


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

roprun said:


> Is it easy to see them (i mean will i see them without lifting a car?)


Yes if you now how they look.

I will post a pic after dinner, so you can see it.

But you can also push on the back from the car. 
The reardampers are very "long" so you can push the car easely a few centimers down. With the transport-spacers the car feels very stiff when you try to push it down.

@Arne....did you remember my post where i asked, if anyone else also noticed that the reardampers have a long "in and out" ?
Later on i posted a site where we could read that this was done specialy for the the magnetic ride, The reardampers are much longer than normal dampers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Would be really grateful for the pics!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

These green transport-blocks are the one Arne had under his car at the back.
There are two(!) on each side....they are place above each other.
They use the sleeve for placing them over the metal center from the demper.

On the picture below you cansee a yellow-orange "cover" which protects the damper against dust and mud.
This cover can be pushed above, and than they put 2 green spacers over the metal from the damper. (look at the red arrow on the picture below)

The damper will be stretched out exactly 6 centimeters....

Every MK2 has them, for transportation. Some (dumb) mechanic's forget to take them of.
It can be dangerous. I know that for a fact.

The firtst day i got the car, i went on driving at night with a friend of mine.
I made speed in a large corner which leads to the highway, so the speed went very quickly to 120 km/hour.
The corner was was very tight, but i drove this corner for more than 15 years. Suddenly the back went out ...oversteer....
With a lot of correcting and steering i kept the car on the road.
My friend who also is car-fanatic, noticed the back was very stiff.....(we both thought it was the "sport"mode from the magnetic...
When we went back home we gave the car a inspection, and inmidiatly we found 2 "transport-blocks on each side.
I was angry, and wouldn't wait till the next day to visit the dealer, because i had to leave early to Germany that day for bussines. (not with the TT)
So i called "Audi Roadassistance" and told them that the car made strange noices in the back and thet it was undrivable. ( a little bit over the top couldn't hurt)
So they told me they would call, a dealer in the neighbourhood who had 24 service that week, and than call me back.
My own dealer had that service that week, and a mechanic fwho was on 24/hours duty called me that he was on his way.

He removed them in my garage by lifting the car up, and took them out easely. Aftereards he pulled the yellow/orange covers below and let the car down.
10 minutes later we went out for a new testdrive.
Next day the dealer called me and appolegized.

I didn't post this story at that time because i didn't want to give Audi , the MK2 and my dealer a bad name.
Now after all the faults we already saw on this forum, from dealers, from Audi, from the hungarian in Gyor, and from the designers, i can post this story :wink:

But its difficult to imagine that you drive for so many months with those spacers without noticing them. If the front from a car is loose, and the back is stiff, you get very easy oversteer. And with high speed it cvan be dangerous.

So a simple check would be smart when you recieve the car.
You will see the green plastic "blocks" inmidiatly... 2 on each side.



















This yello/orange cover can be pushed above, and than they put 2 green spacers over the metal from the damper.... (see the red arrow)


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Many thanks mate!!!!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

No problem,

I'm a specialist in TT problem's :wink:

If they only would ask "uncle Robbie" :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Arne - I'm shocked that you could have missed this 

Do you think it could have done any long term damage to the suspension? I'd be worried about that. Have you taken your car round the 'Ring like this, or did you go on your scooter?

Rebel - pics [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I think Arne has hide himself under the bed.....

He even said that magnetic ride was superb and he loved it......hahaha !!!
So for those who want to save some money, leave the magnetic ride and take the standard dampers and ask your dealer to leave the "transport-blocks" on the car.... :wink: (* sorry Arne, but i'm rolling over the floor from laughing*) :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I would still ask my dealer "black on white written" that this dumb action can do any damage to the damper, which is high tech. It's also not good for the car and the chasis, those bumps had no damping whatso-ever with these blocks.
It's made for driving only a few miles. Ask your dealer for some extra waranty Arne. Its his fauld, and even when there is a problem after the 2 year's waranty you can take that paper and show it to him....


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi again - and thanks for all the feedbacks. I am very glad that I can get some humor in to some of you guys 

It was truly some interesting information here. I am not exactly shure how these blocks are attached (even with the pics - thanks Rob :wink: ).

The dealer said that it was only one block that was forgotten on each side at the rear. Is that posible, and could this be the reason to why i did not notice this earlier?

And have a look at the pics I attached earlier. Do you think the car looks higher than normal in the rear? I think it looks more or less normal - and far from the 6 cm it should have rised the car if both blocks where there?

I have pushed the rear down, and the travel felt "normal" - since I did not have any refference. And regarding finding these blocks after driving the car in winter conditions when everything gets dirty - it's not that easy when you don't know that you are looking for anything :wink: The colour does not help much, when everything has gotten grey and black from dirt.

Rob - I did 9.20 laps on the Ring with those "things" attached without pushing the car too much. Imagin what I could do without them 8)

The car has been overstearing a little when pushed hard. When it "let go" on the track, it was the rear that started sliding out - but it was easily controllable. At least now i know why it did so.....(specially last right corner in BrÃ¼nchen :roll: ).

But fact is that with MR in sport-mode, I still don't notice any difference. Might do it if I push the car hard though....
But it is abselutely noticable in comfort-mode 

Regarding warranty, I don't worry too much. The "fault" has been given me in writing on the service document, so if any thing should happen later that could be related to this, it won't be any problems to get it fixed. And in Norway we have 3+2 years warranty :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I can understand how those could be missed (although, still really unprofessional). The transport-blocks I've seen in new TTs are actual blocks of plastic/other stuck in the spring, not the damper.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> I can understand how those could be missed (although, still really unprofessional). The transport-blocks I've seen in new TTs are actual blocks of plastic/other stuck in the spring, not the damper.


I think you are correct, because I was also told that these where stuck in the spring, and not the damper - as the ones Rob has pics of.

But I do understands his reaction if he thought I was driving with an increased ride-hight of 6 cm..... 

If he (yes - you Rob... :wink: ) had taken time to look at the pics of the car, it's pretty clear that this is not the case here :roll: 8)


----------



## Sisttr (Aug 29, 2007)

Rebel said:


> I would still ask my dealer "black on white written" that this dumb action can do any damage to the damper, which is high tech. It's also not good for the car and the chasis, those bumps had no damping whatso-ever with these blocks.
> It's made for driving only a few miles. Ask your dealer for some extra waranty Arne. Its his fauld, and even when there is a problem after the 2 year's waranty you can take that paper and show it to him....


I agree. I used to frequent the S2000 boards where this was a fairly regular topic. One S2K owner did suffer some damage as a result of spring spacers not being removed (pre-deliver checklist showed it had been done) and ended up with a heavily subsidised new car from Honda UK. Don't want to scaremonger but try and get something in writing and cover your own [email protected]*e.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

All I can say about this amazing thread, is - had there been an accident (on the road, not the ring) then the litigation would have been interesting. This is serious negligence by the dealer and to fing out this has happened to REbel also....just amazing


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

No, only the front of the car has transportblocks which are stuck in the damper.
These blocks are used on the backside....i saw in under my car, and in the garage under a new MK2.

But you don't have to believe me. I just showed which blocks where were mounted, and yes you can see them directly.
And no the car want be lifted 6 cm....

Is the car on the picture below lifted 6 cm? there are 2 blocks on the rear at this picture. None under the front suspension, only the back where still there... It was from the first day i got the car. Didn;t new that they where under.

And i can't believe that you don't notice a major difference between the blocks , with no damping at all, and the magnetic ride in sportmode...
But if you say so, i also will believe that.

In fact i believe everything you say. I just to give some information with my post.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Singletrack said:


> All I can say about this amazing thread, is - had there been an accident (on the road, not the ring) then the litigation would have been interesting. This is serious negligence by the dealer and to fing out this has happened to REbel also....just amazing


indeed, and therefor i was very angry and called 24-audiservice instead to wait till the next day.
My dealer has appologized and gave me also a dinnercheck for two.

If you would crash with these blocks, the dealer would have a major problem. Arne maybe thinks this is not so dangorous, but let me tell you it is.

But all went well, so no problem.
I think it's one off the dumbest mistakes a mechanic can do.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe this wil help...
This is the original situation, like i saw that night on my car, when the mechanic removed it. and also on a new MK2 which just arrived ....
For those who don't believe me, ask your dealer, or look for yourselve on a new MK2 at yhe dealer.

The 2 green blocks are over the stainless steel damper in the center. 
Therefor the opening in the green transportblock. I didn't meassure them yesterday, but they are a little bit smaller than 3 cm.
On the picture above from my car, there are 2 blocks on the back, on each side, and on the front everyting was oke. So none.
On the front they put them between the springs indeed.

The yellow/orange rubber cover who are massive, can had some damage from these blocks, when they are too long under the car.

Why would i lie? This forum is for helping each other. Not for who's wrong or who's right. 
Inspect those rubbers arne. You drove almost halfe a year with those blocks.
Dealers are all the same, they all say: it's no problem sir...... ... (because it's their mistake....


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Car on the picture really looks strange...would be very interesting to see 'before and after' pics of your car Rebel. 
Thanks


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> The transport-blocks I've seen in new TTs are actual blocks of plastic/other stuck in the spring, not the damper.


Maybe you should go donwstairs and take a look at the back...under the car, behind the wheel...
Try to find the springs.....

They are not on the damper, like on the frontdamper....where the damper is in the center from the spring.

They are on total different place.....just take a look.

And than also take a look to the space between the steel from the backsprings......almost 3x times bigger than on the front..
If you want to "lift" the car for transportation at that point with the springs......... than you are a wizzard. 
You don't have to be a mechanik too discover that....Just take a look under the car.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

roprun said:


> Car on the picture really looks strange...would be very interesting to see 'before and after' pics of your car Rebel.
> Thanks


All my other pic's are without these "blocks" .
Shall try to find a simular one, but the most pictures i've got , are while i'm driving the car.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry, don;t have pic's from my car standing... 
But i do have many pic's when i'm driving the car...

This one maybe?


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Didn't I read in a past thread that you had the rear dampers replaced due to a knocking noise. An obvious thought, but could these spacers have damage the dampers.

Phil



Rebel said:


> Maybe this wil help...
> This is the original situation, like i saw that night on my car, when the mechanic removed it. and also on a new MK2 which just arrived ....
> For those who don't believe me, ask your dealer, or look for yourselve on a new MK2 at yhe dealer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Though it`s a turn the difference can be seen!
Thanks for the pics Rebel!
I`m picking up my baby in some 2 weeks...wanna be sure everything will be OK and nothing can spoil first days of our acquaitance :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Does anybody know's which member this is......i can't remember his name, and i found his picture on my pc. Because he made some nice pic's i kept them.

But when i look at the back from his car, i see the same height which i had on my first day.
Maybe i'm wrong, maybe not, but it would be nice to send him a message so he could look under the car.

The mechanic i spoked told me that this kind of "transportblocks" where new.....maybe therefor this kind of problems can happen, and maybe more people can have this?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

philbur said:


> Didn't I read in a past thread that you had the rear dampers replaced due to a knocking noise. An obvious thought, but could these spacers have damage the dampers.
> 
> Phil





Rebel said:


> Yihaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=60

Nope it where the front-dampers which where replaced.
But it is smart thinking Philbur, because the frontdampers could had to deal with more strange forces, so the "magnetic electronic" could be damaged............it's strange indeed....

.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Acording to the blurb:

"Audi MR constantly monitors road conditions and driving style and reacts accordingly."

Does anybody know how it monitors road conditions (what inputs) and what inputs does it use to determine driving style.

Does the damper movement give feedback to the MR management system?

Phil


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

philbur said:


> Acording to the blurb:
> 
> "Audi MR constantly monitors road conditions and driving style and reacts accordingly."
> 
> ...


From here http://www.ee.washington.edu/research/m ... -nano2.pdf



> The ride system uses electronic position sensors at each wheel to measure how far the wheels move up and down relative to
> the car body. A smooth surface causes little wheel motion, but when a larger or faster motion is detected, it is counteracted
> with electric current dealt out by the system's central processor - up to five amperes of current to make the fluid more
> resistant to flow and stiffen the shock's action.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Arne said:


> Hi again - and thanks for all the feedbacks. I am very glad that I can get some humor in to some of you guys


Hey Arne - glad you can see the funny side of some of the posts [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Rob - I do belive that everything you have written is true. And from the pics you have shown from your car and the other one, it's clear that they are lifted at the rear.

But you got your car a long time before I did, and maybe they have found out that this was not a good solution? And perhaps then changed back to blocks between the spring coils? I don't now, but my car has never been so high in the rear as your car clearly was. And I have never seen the blocks on my car, so I can only refere to what the dealer said and how I experienced the cars handling.

I have no other experience in driving a TT, but I do have a lot of experience in driving different cars - also on tracks. And the truth is that the TT behaved pretty normal (and good), but a little stiff at the rear compared to how it is now.

As I told you previous I have several of the laps from the Ring on video, and no way would the car behave like it did if my car had the same blocks as your car had.

Just look at these picture of my car. They do not look anything like your car did:



















But I will have a closer look at the rubber covers to see if I can spot any damage or marks.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

The blocks fitted to Rob's car shouldn't lift it at all though, all they're doing is stopping the strut from compressing, not increasing height - I don't think there is a big difference in the ride height of the pic, and I also think that yours could have had the same Arne, and you couldn't tell from the outside.

Only the blocks on the springs would increase the height.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again - and thanks for all the feedbacks. I am very glad that I can get some humor in to some of you guys
> ...


No problem - I have got a good sence of humor, and is not easily teased... :wink:

And I do apreciate the feedbacks here, because this is actually very strange. From the pics Rob has shown, I think it is pretty clear that Audi operates with different transport blocks - and maybe because the first ones they used could have some major negative effects if they where not removed (which is something that will always happen - sooner or later).

Because there is no way that it was these blocks that was atatchetd to my car. The handling was not bad at all, just a bit stiff. And look at the pics. They clearly show that my car was not liftet in any noticable way - as Rob's car was.

And the most important thing is that now everyone else can do a quick check on their car - just in case.... :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> The blocks fitted to Rob's car shouldn't lift it at all though, all they're doing is stopping the strut from compressing, not increasing height - I don't think there is a big difference in the ride height of the pic, and I also think that yours could have had the same Arne, and you couldn't tell from the outside.
> 
> Only the blocks on the springs would increase the height.


If you look at the pics (drawings) on top of the previous page that shows how the blocks are attatched to the rear damper, it is clear that this will lift the damper pretty much - and therefor "offload" the spring, and the rear will be higher. This will also have a major impact on the way the car is handling, because the damper will not operate in it's "working area".

If you attatch a block between the coils in the spring just to make shure it will not compress to much under load, it will not effect the hight of the rear (ridehight) - as long as you don't have to rise the car too much to get the block in place.

This will not have any major effect on the cars handling (compared to the other solution), but will work more like when you attach stiffer springs to the car (like some aftermarked sportsuspension - but without lowering the suspension).


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Please give a look to the springs at the back, maybe you will understand why they can't and won't put transport-spacers there....

Hopefully my dealer will get one or two MK2's these day's, maybe i can take a pick from the car's quickly.

Arne, those transportblocks are made for only a few mile. 
Every car has a big warningpaper inside the car on the centralmirror.
It said's "don't forget to remove the Transport-blocks."

I saw this paper with my own eyes.

But please give a look at the backsprings....even a technicien would understand that you can't fit something there. specialy at that point.
Second....those transportblocks where easy to remove, it took only 3 minutes on each side.
You only had to lift the car a few inches.

after a week driving you couldn't spot the green blocks because .....

A. They are complety under the mud and dust....and will look grey/black
B. the uppercover-cap which was on my pic's must be pulled a little bit up to see the very well.

So even if you look under the car, you only would remarked them if you are out to find something.....like the most members who read this topic....
But when you aren't aware, of the problem, you won't notice , if the yellow/orange cap, or the green blocks must be there yes or no.

and last but not least.....you want have to be a-shame Arne.
It's better to post this over here than to tell it to your friends at home :wink:

But next time, i have my doubts abouth your answeres....

You told us several times that "Magnetic Ride rocks !" ROFL :lol: :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Arne said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > The blocks fitted to Rob's car shouldn't lift it at all though, all they're doing is stopping the strut from compressing, not increasing height - I don't think there is a big difference in the ride height of the pic, and I also think that yours could have had the same Arne, and you couldn't tell from the outside.
> ...


promise me to give it a look under the car tomorrow :wink: 
No way that they lift the car with something between those springs...

Those springs have only 3 turns....with a big gap between them...

and second...

Transport-blocks...........are fitted , to give the car more space to the ground, when it goes on a train, boat or transporttruck, they wont damge the spoiler....during the transportation up and down.......these trucks, trains, boats....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

philbur said:


> Acording to the blurb:
> 
> "Audi MR constantly monitors road conditions and driving style and reacts accordingly."
> 
> ...


Philbur, maybe this film will tell you more.






Some people think Magnetic Ride is only "on" or "of".... so stiff or soft.....no it ain't...
But it's much complicated that that.....it's like a sort off ESP...
It measures the speed, the wheels in a corner, sideway movement., road condittions....etc etc...and all this information will translated to the center from the system, which will react with impulse, within miliseconds....

There where some articles a long time ago on this forum abouth MR, they explained why the reardampers have a much longer "in and out" than the normal dampers on a TT.

This is done ,so that they can react, to extreme situations give by the front wheels.
They have a bigger area where they can react....
So the left damper can be much looser than the right in extreme high speed corners.

I thought that this was very clear on the video from me on the nurburgring... it was from behind my car filmed and , instead of looking to the correct lines (which someone couldn't see) you should have looked to the car............how flat it stay'd in each corner...
Personly i didn't understand why audi didn't made such a video...because than some would understand the system better.

I'm getting a new hosting company this week, so i can't upload the vid anywhere else because it's 200MB, but after everything is sttled i will upload it again so i can post it to some of you.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Rob - I have had a look and understand what you mean.

But the strange thing is that I can't see any marks on the dampers / the rubber on top of the damper - not even a scratch in the dirt/dust.

But both springs have marks in the dirt between the two lowes coils on the spring?

And Rob don't "worry". I am not ashamed - I am honest  Whatever I write here is what I have experienced and what I see with my own eyes :wink:

And the thrut is that the car handled very well with whatever it was that was attached to my rear suspensions. I do know what they are there for (I have written the same as you do all reday regarding that), and if it is the same transportblocks that was attached to my car as to yours, I can not understand how it is possible for the car to handle that well?

But if it is so, and you are right about that, you do understand what that means? It means that I drive just as quick as you at the Ring with those transportblocks attached :wink:

So I am not shure who should be ashamed.... :lol: Remember - I also have this on video.... :wink:

But seriously - I do apreciate your information very much, and I will be in contact with the dealer again. Because it does worry me a bit now if this could have caused any "long time" damage to the MR-damper.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Spoke with the dealer again, and the car is going back for a more closer check next week. The service manager understood my worries, and they wil replace the MR-damper if they find anything that is not 110%.

I do thrust them, because making new cars ready for delivery is not done by them. This is done by the norwegian VAG importer on the docks in Oslo (at least for the cars going to the dealers in Oslo region). So they are the ones who has to take the blame and any costs involved, and not the dealer that I use.

I also have a good friend working there (as service manager for the professional customers on VW products), and he will take the car to them next week as I am in Germany.

Thanks for the help so far. I will keep you updated to how this continue :wink: Right now I am off to Nurburgring and Spa Francorchamps with my bike - which by the way is equiped with Ã-hlins rear suspensison and front forks that works very well....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Have a nice trip Arne, and i hope the wheather stay's sunny like this week over here. Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

This is my first car with 18 inch wheels, and there are o lot of guy's with 19 inch wheels also, but i think it's a major difference with the 17 inch wheels from my first MK1.

Those wheels make the car realy stiff, even in the "comfort" mode..
Let's hope next years they will stop with this "inch" race....


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

With transport blocks...

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/CIMG1848.jpg

Without transport blocks...

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/CIMG1988.jpg

.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If you only looked at the backdamper you would see the green blocks..


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Arne said:


> Spoke with the dealer again, and the car is going back for a more closer check next week. The service manager understood my worries, and they wil replace the MR-damper if they find anything that is not 110%.
> 
> I do thrust them, because making new cars ready for delivery is not done by them. This is done by the norwegian VAG importer on the docks in Oslo (at least for the cars going to the dealers in Oslo region). So they are the ones who has to take the blame and any costs involved, and not the dealer that I use.
> 
> ...


Just a quick update.

The dealer can not find any sign of "wear and tear" caused by the transport block (or from anything else). The suspensions seems to be 100% fine. But they have written a notice explaining the "happening", and stated that if something happens with the suspension (specially the right left one) within the next 5 years (or as long as i own the car - whatever will be the longest) they will fix it without any cost for me :wink:

Regarding my bike, the suspensions are now more or less the only thing that "survived without any damage" a crash I had in Belgium  .... Well the engine seems fine as well :wink:

My body did get some damage as well, but hopefully nothing that some good surgery not can fix.... :wink: The good thing is that I am still able to get in and out of the car, even though it does hurt a bit with some broken ribs.... [smiley=freak.gif]

Very glad I have S-tronic though.... 8)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Arne said:


> ...Regarding my bike, the suspensions are now more or less the only thing that "survived without any damage" a crash I had in Belgium  .... Well the engine seems fine as well :wink:
> 
> My body did get some damage as well, but hopefully nothing that some good surgery not can fix.... :wink: The good thing is that I am still able to get in and out of the car, even though it does hurt a bit with some broken ribs.... [smiley=freak.gif]
> 
> Very glad I have S-tronic though.... 8)


Arne - crashing!!!! I thought you were good! Hope you didn't damage yourself too much and get better soon [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Ai, so you where lucky Arne. :? 
Can you tell us what happened in Spa - Belgium? Did youre bike also had the transportblocks on the dampers? :wink: 
No serious, what happened? Spa can ben dangerous, it's a fast track with high speeds. This weekend the GP F1 is over there.
And did you went to the Nurburgring afterwards or did you went home?

Good thing that you're dealer give you some waranty. I don't thing it will give any trouble.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Ai, so you where lucky Arne. :?
> Can you tell us what happened in Spa - Belgium? Did youre bike also had the transportblocks on the dampers? :wink:
> No serious, what happened? Spa can ben dangerous, it's a fast track with high speeds. This weekend the GP F1 is over there.
> And did you went to the Nurburgring afterwards or did you went home?
> ...


It was a "clean drivers error"  First pass was a bit caotick with many "not so good drivers" that made it difficult to find the right lines on a for me new circuit. Got out on the track for the second time that day (at the top of the hill after "o rouge" - how do you spell that?). This time I got behind a driver that clearly new the track well and started with a good speed. Got through the first chicane and right after it is a 90 degree right hand corner. Had a good line (speed about 140 km/h / 88 mph), aproching the apex/curb when the front wheel lost grip. First thing that struck my mind when I was sliding on my back was "damn....cold tires - how could I have forgotten that!!!"

The driver I was behind was on slicks and had used tirewarmers in the depot.... :wink:

When I hit the grovels I was flipped over and started tumbling. Thats what caused some ruptures in my left shoulder, which may need some surgery. At least one tendom is torned off, and several muscles have ruptures. Going to my second MR later today.

When I hit the curb lying on my back, I also broke three ribs. And that is what's realy have been painfull. But that is getting a lot better now :wink:

You know - the only way to be a better driver is to find out where the limits are 8) But this was a stupid misstake, because I know very well how much less grip you have on cold tires, and should have taken it a bit more easy on the first lap. Was having to much fun and had the speed in my head and body from the first pass that had ended just 20 minutes earlier. But 20 minutes are more than enough to cool down a warm tire.....

edit: got some nice laps at Nurburgring the day before (saturday), and went back to Adenau on monday. But I then left for Norway at tuesday by air.... :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:?

Sounds not so good, and looked like you had some luck over there.
Hope you're rib's will be okay soon.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Hope you get well soon Arne, they say that sometimes you have to learn the hardway. You didn't hold back did you ! Dont be readin gthis forum too often, if you laugh too much yours ribs will never get better.

Take it easy.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok - last update :wink:

Went in for surgery of my shoulder on thursday evening. This is excactly the same operation: http://www.haukeland.no/metodebokorto/M ... ruptur.htm

Woke up at 01:00 friday and all had gone well acording to the doctor. It took 2,5 hours, so they had been very "detailed" and taken the time neccessary to get all back together again :wink:

Got home yesterday afternoon (18 hours after the surgery), and I am feeling pretty fine. Can not move the arm an inch for the next 6 weeks (it's attached alongside my body), and some active training must wait for 3 months. Should be 100% again in 9 months time 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

So after nine months up to Spa and the Nurburgring again on the bike .....YIHAAA :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Rebel said:


> So after nine months up to Spa and the Nurburgring again on the bike .....YIHAAA :wink:


You bet :lol: Should be ok again almost in time for the start of next years mc-season here in Norway. It's good to have something constructive to do in wintertime as well..... :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Arne, Sell the bike! See this accident as a warning. I rode bikes for 21 yrs and had a few accidents over this period - all bikers do! My LAST bike was a Yamaha R1 - which I bought new in 1998. I rode to a fairly good standard and was a teacher in the Institute of Advanced Motorcyclists. Then a car pulled out of a side road, right accoss my path. You can never be 100% protected from the ultimate idiot. The crash resulted in my left shoulder being smashed to pieces and I now have an artificial one.










The affect on your life lasts well beyond the injury healing (as good an an artificial implant can do). Upper body work in the gym is affected, my golf swing sucks, air travel is a nightmare as my shoulder sets off the security gate everytime causing frustration and the hassle of a bodysearch every time, the list goes on...
I also had two young children at the time and it made me think hard about them nearly being left without a father. It's your life, and you must lead it your way. All I say is - think about it seriously. Fast cars are just as much fun, and 'slightly' less risky. :wink: 
.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Good post Marcus

Glad you've kinda gotten away with it Arne 

I'm normally the 'life is for living' type... but there are limits


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Marcus - you do have a point there. There are 2 kind of motorcyclists. Those who have crashed, and those who will crash.....

I have been driving for 21 years my self, and this is the first real crash I have had. Maybee I should put more money into cars instead...?

At least I will get some months to think about it :roll:

And thanks for all the good feedbacks :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Arne, it's good to see you are on the road to recovery. It's lucky you had the leatherwear fetish, otherwise it could have been much worse.

Marcus, that's a really good post, makes you think twice. So many idiots on the roads these days, bikes are for sparsely populated areas only, or off-road use.

PS Nice try with the golf swing excuse too :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Arne - I didn't mean to preach to you. And, I'm really glad to hear that you are okay and 'repairable'. It's just that your accident and injury brought back some horrible memories for me. My accident was nine years ago - but still gives me pain and problems - and will do so for ever. I'm told that this sort of surgery is never 100% and to expect another visit to the operating theatre within the next 10 years.

Mikie - ah, so you spotted my excuse to increase my golfing 'handicap', eh? :lol: It was my left shoulder that was injured. so I've recently started to re-train myself to play left-handed! I'm having a bit more success.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> Arne - I didn't mean to preach to you. And, I'm really glad to hear that you are okay and 'repairable'. It's just that your accident and injury brought back some horrible memories for me. My accident was nine years ago - but still gives me pain and problems - and will do so for ever. I'm told that this sort of surgery is never 100% and to expect another visit to the operating theatre within the next 10 years.


Marcus - I did not read that as a "preach", but more as a good and honest advice from someone with experience. It's sad to hear that you will not get back to 100% again, and that another visit to the operation theatre is to be expected. I can only whish you the best of luck, and that everything will go at least as well as can be expected.

I have been lucky, because normaly it's the muscle it self that gets torn apart in this kind of injury. And that would not be "repearable" in the way a torned of tendom is. But since my muscle was stronger than the tendom, the tendom broke clean of - and therefor it was repearable. So this time I realy got something back from trying to keep in shape.

The hard part now is not to move the arm for 6 weeks, and then only do passive movements (by a physioteraphist) for the next 6 weeks. This means no active use of the arm for the next 3 months - which will realy set my patient to a hard test.... :?

But if I don't do it right, the tendom might be torned of again - because it was just a few milimeters left to sew it together with. So it's not fixed together very strong, and one wrong movement might be enough - and then it's destroyed forever (bad english, but you might understand...?).

And I am not allowed to drive my TT for the next 6 weeks  Did not help that I have S-tronic.....  If anything happens, and I automaticly try to "help out" by using my left arm, I have "done it".....

So next 6 weeks will be mentally hard......but compared to Marcus and many others, I have no reason to complain..... :!:


----------

